# Free Patterns



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

These are all from AC Moores. I didn't realie that they had patterns on their website.

http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/crochet.html?limit=45&p=1

http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/knit.html

http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/holiday.html

http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft-fashion-yarn.html

http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft-baby-yarn.html

http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/amigurumi.html


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, there are some lovely patterns and ides on there, thanks for the links. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't know this either. Thanks so much for sharing the info!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the links. Some really nice patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very interesting!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Learn something new everyday! Thank you.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the sites. I did not know that they had patterns. Nice to know.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

karenh said:


> I didn't know this either. Thanks so much for sharing the info!


Nor did I...will have to check some of them out...


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

FYI, I downloaded a pattern from their site which was a 
colorstrand hat. I was able to print the written pattern just
fine; however, the chart was not there.

I contacted the company thinking they might be able to
print it - no luck. She is contacting the programer who entered
these on their site. Hopefully, it will work as I already ordered
the yarn for it. "Just my luck" :-D


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing these links. :thumbup:


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the links and your avatar !! Thanks for both the link and the giggle.


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Buttons said:


> These are all from AC Moores. I didn't realie that they had patterns on their website.
> 
> http://www.acmoore.com/projects/projects-yarn-and-needlecraft/crochet.html?limit=45&p=1
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, your avatar is sooooooo funny! I love it!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the links there are some great patterns there


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice Customer Service. The rep has already gotten back to me.
She was able to get me the missing chart and the programmer has already correcting the problem. She thanked me for bringing the problem to their attention.

Can't get any better service than that! I was really impressed :thumbup:


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks...


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the links, they are great patterns!!!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you


----------

